# Meet the newbie



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thought the dog lovers might like to see our new border collie, Moss. She's 9 month old and we just got her from our local rescue centre.
She's full of bounce and daftness :lol: Completely insane infact :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks like she's settled in nicely   
Alan H


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

She looks gorgeous. I have a Jackhuahua. bet youve never heard of one of them. she is a chihuahua/Jack russell cross. nearly 9 months old and we are her 3rd home. she is a lovely little dog and will be with us till the end cos once we have animals they are part of the family and stay for ever. hence my animal farm already.

Your lovely little collie has fallen on her feet and she will have a great time on the open road.
Jakki


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw looks like she has landed on her paws :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Moss is a great name for a collie. She is just lovely!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done for giving a nice home to a rescue. Moss looks like he is enjoying the peace.
They seem to know when they have a good home and want to please the new owners ---they get to you heart real quickly don't they.
I must admit I spoil my little fellow as he was treated so cruelly, but Ceaser says you have to forget their pass and start from now.
Have fun together


----------



## Skusy (Apr 22, 2009)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Thought the dog lovers might like to see our new border collie, Moss. She's 9 month old and we just got her from our local rescue centre.
> She's full of bounce and daftness :lol: Completely insane infact :lol:


Well done to you, there are two many dogs in rescue centres, great name.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

She's absolutely fantastic. Love her to bits already. We lost our old collie in November and she was called Meg. Unfortunately this one was called Meg too and we just couldn't have that. The name Moss came to us in the car on the way home and she adapted to it almost straight away. 
Even by collie standards she's an amazingly quick learner and very eager to please.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Well done Cloddy, she looks at home and settled already


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww shes lovely!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

She looks as though she has got her feet under the table nicely :lol: 
Glad to hear she is staying for good though you may live to regret it :lol: 

Pat


----------

